# Sagra buqueti - Frog Beetle



## smacaulay (Mar 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can get hold of frog beetles??

Im in the Westmids area so the closer the better 

Thanks... SI


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

BugsDirectUK.com - breeders and suppliers of exotic insects. Real Insect Gifts, Insect Frames, Bug Keyrings, Bracelets, Earrings, Pendants, Rings, Paper Weights, Gifts, Edible Bugs, Live Bugs, Dried Specimens, Papered Butterflies, Set Insects, Entomo Pm'd ya m8


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Do Not Buy From There!!!


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Becky said:


> Do Not Buy From There!!!


Yes you have a point their Becky.


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Frog beetles look nice, the metallic shiny ones! dont live long and last time i researched them virtually impossible to culture in captivity as they seem specific to a particular sp of vine to pupate in the seed pods off. Visit the tarantula barn he has soom equally attractive beetles that you will be able to culture. Dont use Bugs deceased, oops sorry direct!


----------



## smacaulay (Mar 2, 2008)

Lmao ok thanks... Where's this Tarantula barn??

SI


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Tarantulabarn Home Page There ya go, ive just bought some flower beetle larvae from him, all arrived safe and sound


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Becky said:


> Do Not Buy From There!!!


I wish we could have a list of blacklisted shops/websites. 

Although, I could see it degenerating into a mass slaggin match between shops. 

At least we can all agree that bugsdirect and exoticpets.co.uk are total crap.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yep! lol 

TBH the only online shop i've bought from is spidershop. I've seen tarantula barn and tarantula shop etc at shows and seen people buying from them, but never personally. Can't fault Lee though.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I kept these not long back. Very easy and cheap to get hold of though you wont be able to get any for a while. Your best off waiting untill june july time. As the beetles come over here as WC, when the farmers havest there cropt they litrally pick the beetles off as well. 

The beetles have only been sucesfully bread once in capativity to my knolwdge and that was by a german zoo using a a very specific type of vine with grows huge (having a mind blank on the name). The larvea need the vine in order to succesfully pubate. So althogh some people have managed to grow the larve in other set ups they cant get them to pubate. 

If you want any more info feel free to ask. Virginacheeseman normally has them in about july augest time and is very very good with her beetles. Though you do pay more for her stock. 

Jay


----------

